# what im going through and how could this happen?



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi, mamas.
2 weeks ago, I was 14 weeks pregnant with twins. I had several ultrasounds and saw both babies several times; they seemed to be growing perfectly. And then things started going horribly wrong. I got really sick; sicker than I have ever been, couldn't even stand up I was so fatigued. And then I started cramping, hard. I went in and was told I was sick and I was supposed to be hurting because of ligament pain with twins. And then I started spotting, continued to cramp like labor, and went to the er. They heard both babies hearts and said I was only barely spotting and that everything was fine. I knew that everything was not fine. It was sat when I went to the er, and so I returned to the doctor Monday. They did u/s and discovered that one twin had demised, probably on Sunday. I was told that the other twin looked fine and that I wasnt dilated and that I would probably go on to deliver one healthy baby. On that ultrasound on Monday, I saw both babies, which both looked like babies, one with a beating heart. They told me to go home and take it easy and return the following monday. During that week (last week), I bled, about like a heavy period (not that heavy), and continued to contract. One night, I passed two clumps of stuff that I prodded on and that were just tissue, definitely not babies. I felt sure the other twin could not have survived, but I had hope, because my breasts were (and are) still tender, so I felt I might be still pregnant. So yesterday I returned to the doctor and she did not hear a hb and ordered an ultrasound. And this is where it gets weird and what I am trying to figure out. First of all, as I said, I have had several ultrasounds and I KNOW that they were di/di twins, meaning they were in two sacs with two placentas. But what we saw yesterday, was no evidence of either fetus, except what she said might be a small bone remnant. I definitely did not pass them. So that is the first weirdness, that 2 14 week fetuses could disappear in one week. How could that be???? And then, what she said she saw was one very large placenta still inside. But there were two placentas and I dont think they should have been so large- I saw it; it was a huge mass. But now, I have stopped cramping and am barely bleeding! I wanted to m/c at home, because we definitely want to ttc asap, but I am worried about all this weirdness that there could be some kind of abnormality or cancerous something going on and wonder if I should go back for a second opinion on what is still inside me. Have you ever heard of fetuses being totally absorbed in just a week? I feel like a trainwreck! I went from expecting twins to a baby died to not being pregnant anymore. Plus I havent been to work in 2 weeks and christmas is right here though I havent bought anything for my son yet (or dp or anyone) and so I am wondering about going in for a d+c so I can go back to work and get a check. Not that I am focussed on money, what I really want is to pass this thing and be okay again (and get pregnant with a baby that makes it). Any suggestions for getting the m/c going again? herbs or anything? thanks for your time, mamas.


----------



## jauncourt (Mar 15, 2007)

There are no words.









Maura


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

oh my....what a time you are going through. I am so sorry!!!!
You might ask about methergine injection....if you want to go the herb route.. I heard black cohosh.


----------



## her_story (Jul 10, 2007)

After finding out that my twin boys had no heartbeat we chose induction... I dialated to 6 cm before the boys were born. The pathologist said that the boys measured at 15 weeks (even though they lived until 19 weeks, delivered at 20 weeks). I believe they were small because of the twin to twin transfusion syndrome which resulted in their demise.

the point of all this is that your babies were too big to be re-absorbed, right? You would have felt them pass - you would have been dialated? I would go for a second opinion. someone that really navigates the ultrasound expertly.

I underwent two D&Cs (the first for a placenta that would not deliver, and the second for a small piece of retained placenta that had abscessed inside my uterus). There was 3 weeks in between the procedures. Those weeks were filled with misery (beyond the emotional part) of cramping, fevers, and bleeding. I had to switch providers to get someone to listen to my symptoms as something other than a "grieving woman."

I worry the longer you wait, the greater the risk for infection, especially since something (not sure what) did pass from your uterus.

I am so sorry for your loss. Your babies need you to take care of yourself now. I hope I am not passing on my baggage to you - I am new to all of this (this was my first pregnancy).


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.







If you aren't satisfied with the opinion you received go get a second one. I would definitely want a second opinion if I was unsure. I don't know that much about reabsorption so can't really help you there. I just wish you weren't going through this right now.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I would get another US. I am sorry for you losses. As for the reapsorbtion, my guess is that you passed a baby in the sac plus placenta and didn't actually see the fetus because of the other tissue. If you have retained placenta, then I would take black cohosh, blue cohosh and pennyroyal but a D and C will allow you to heal quicker. You don't want to bleed for too long.


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

I just wanted to say sorry mama hugs to you.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i am so sorry for your losses. I hope you recover as quick as possible. I lost my ds at 19 1/2 weeks, and i am still spotting after the d&c since 11/13, but it's almost done I think. I am not one of those women who can just wait it out, my body reacts so violently when there is a baby that isn't working out with me, and it would drain me, so I would choose the d&c hands down, jmho based on my experiences. hope and healing to you


----------

